# 1981 BMW 528i (E12) How Much Would You Pay?



## 81-528i (Jan 16, 2007)

I am in the process of getting an appraisal and need to know what the market value of my car is. So the question that I need to ask all fellow BMW lovers......How Much Would you Pay for a 1981 BMW 528i? This car has approx. 131,600 original miles, 6 piece Euro Bumpers, 3-speed automatic freshly re-built, A/C works perfect, Bilstins, Ebeck Springs, Sun Roof, Power Windows, Passenger and Driver Power Side Mirrors, Hella Converted Head Lamps, Independent Bulbs (all 4), Tinted Windows, CD Player, Original Leather Interior with Carpet. 5-Way Adjustable Front Seats, Original Paint With no Rust. Very Clean. Thank you for your input!


----------



## Tunaoue (Jan 16, 2007)

*Need Better Discription*

Words are nice, but photos are more descriptive, especially if you're asking us to SERIOUSLY estimate worth. Here, follow this  EXAMPLE of presenting a car for others to view. (not tryingto brag, it's just an example)


----------



## BMW3series (Nov 22, 2006)

$1500.00 ?????????????????????????????????


----------



## CSBM5 (Mar 10, 2004)

Depending on how the car checks out under close inspection inside, outside and underneath makes a HUGE difference of course. Is the engine original? With a nicely rebuilt motor by a known and reputable shop, the car is probably worth $5500-$6000 but only if it had the 5spd manual transmission. I have no idea what the value of the car is with an automatic since autos from that era are absolutely pathetic both in performance and reliability. Very few enthusiasts want such a car imo.


----------



## pilot525i (Apr 9, 2006)

2,500.:thumbup:


81-528i said:


> I am in the process of getting an appraisal and need to know what the market value of my car is. So the question that I need to ask all fellow BMW lovers......How Much Would you Pay for a 1981 BMW 528i? This car has approx. 131,600 original miles, 6 piece Euro Bumpers, 3-speed automatic freshly re-built, A/C works perfect, Bilstins, Ebeck Springs, Sun Roof, Power Windows, Passenger and Driver Power Side Mirrors, Hella Converted Head Lamps, Independent Bulbs (all 4), Tinted Windows, CD Player, Original Leather Interior with Carpet. 5-Way Adjustable Front Seats, Original Paint With no Rust. Very Clean. Thank you for your input!


----------

